
Baptism by Fire: A New York Firefighter Confronts His First Test (2014) - Bud
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/06/22/nyregion/rookie-new-york-firefighter-faces-first-test.html?ref=sonny
======
xname2
I really hate this kind of writing. After five paragraphs, I still don't know
where it is going. What a waste of my time.

~~~
jpatokal
What part of "Baptism by Fire: A New York Firefighter Confronts His First
Test" did you find unclear?

